# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Barcelona no podría afrontar una gran sequía

## sergi1907

Un estudio de la Cambra de Comerç avala el Ródano para Barcelona y Tarragona, y rechaza más desalinizadoras.

La región de Barcelona no está preparada para afrontar una sequía extrema. La desalinizadora de El Prat y los recursos existentes en los embalses del Ter y el Llobregat permitirían dar respuesta justo a una crisis como la que se prolongó dos años (del 2007 al 2008), pero serían incapaces de solucionar una sequía de tres años. Así se desprende del informe Los recursos hídricos en Catalunya de la Cambra de Comerç de Barcelona.

En el periodo comprendido entre 1982 y el 2010, la zona central de Catalunya ha pasado el 20% del tiempo bajo situación de excepcionalidad: ante el riesgo de sufrir cortes de suministro. La luz roja ha estado encendida uno de cada cinco años. Es cierto que, recientemente, los embalses están casi llenos y que no hay un problema de abastecimiento en un horizonte inmediato. Pero los recursos actuales no ofrecen el nivel de garantía exigido; y es necesario tener un colchón más seguro, dados los riesgos asociados a la menor disponibilidad de agua. Así lo señalan los autores del estudio, los profesores Josep Dolz (UPC) y Joan Armengol (UB).

La región de Barcelona tendrá un déficit estructural de unos 120 hm<MD+>3 de agua al año para el 2015 (la capacidad de dos desalinizadoras como la de El Prat a pleno funcionamiento). Es un cálculo parecido al que contiene el plan de gestión de las cuencas de Catalunya que redactó el gobierno tripartito (2010), en el que se prevé construir dos desalinizadoras más (en el Tordera y en Cunit). Sin embargo, el gobierno de CiU no las ha asumido (tampoco hay dinero para ello), mientras que el estudio de la Cambra detalla un amplio abanico de soluciones alternativas. "Los déficits no se solucionan con más embalses, con más depósitos. Simplemente, es que nos falta agua, sobre todo para cubrir la demanda en momentos determinados. Para estos episodios de sequía necesitamos recursos adicionales de manera ocasional, no continua", declara Josep Dolz, catedrático de la UPC.

El documento repasa las opciones para mejorar o ampliar los recursos y avala la solución de un trasvase del Ródano. Dolz descalificó la idea de construir desalinizadoras pensadas sólo para reforzar la garantía de suministro (las dos actuales están funcionando bajo mínimos), pues juzgó que sus costes son excesivos y sale más a cuenta disponer de una interconexión con redes que permita utilizar temporalmente recursos procedentes de derechos de uso de agua agrícola.

Dolz defendió el trasvase del Ródano (10 m<MD+>3/s) a Barcelona y a Tarragona, y apuntó así una solución también para la Comunidad Valenciana. Consideró que el Ródano es "una solución de carácter prácticamente definitivo". El coste energético es la mitad que el de la desalinización y el precio del agua es inferior incluso con

la desalinizadora a pleno rendimiento, agregó. También defendió el "vínculo exterior" con Europa rebatiendo la supuesta maldad de la dependencia de Francia. "También dependemos de Libia para el gas...", recordó.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...ar-sequia.html

----------


## perdiguera

Conozco a uno de los que firman y no podía suponer que la vanguardia le cediese sus páginas.
¿Déficit estructural para 2015 de 120 Hm3? Supongo que la cuenca del TER lleva muchos años aportando más que todo eso al año. ¿En un periodo seco de tres años cuanto suponen que lloverá, en el Llobregat y en el Ter? ¿ O es que lo saben?
Y hacer una infraestructura de ese coste, económico, medioambiental y político para que funcione 150 días al año ¿Es rentable?
A veces vale más no pensar. Te ahorras disgustos.

----------


## Luján

Estoy con Perdiguera.

El coste de una instalación del calibre de un supuesto trasvas desde el Ródano multiplicaría por varios enteros el coste del Tajo-Segura. Trabajar bajo el mar es mucho más caro que en tierra firme.

Las desaladoras son una solución más económica. Son ás rápidas y baratas de construir. Pese a que (aunque lo dudo) el m3 de desaladora pudiera ser más caro, hablando en términos estrictamente de producción, que el trasvasado, sufragar la obra previa saldría mucho más caro en el caso del trasvase.

Tengo la sensación de que padecen del mismo error que los que justifican que el agua del ATS es más barata que la de la desaladora de Torrevieja.

Por otro lado, si la desaladora acutal está bajo mínimos, ¿Qué esperan para ponerla a funcionar al 100%?


Ya lo pone la propia noticia: La capacidad de dos desaladoras como la de El Prat a pleno rendimiento. ¿Es que esperan a 2015 para empezar a construirlas?


¡Así nos va!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un estudio de la Cambra de Comerç avala el Ródano para Barcelona y Tarragona, y rechaza más desalinizadoras.
> 
> Dolz defendió el trasvase del Ródano (10 m<MD+>3/s) a Barcelona y a Tarragona, y apuntó así una solución también para la Comunidad Valenciana. Consideró que el Ródano es "una solución de carácter prácticamente definitivo". El coste energético es la mitad que el de la desalinización y el precio del agua es inferior incluso con
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...ar-sequia.html


Estoy con perdiguera y Luján... vale más el collar que el perro.




> Pese a que (aunque lo dudo) el m3 de desaladora pudiera ser más caro, hablando en términos estrictamente de producción, que el trasvasado, sufragar la obra previa saldría mucho más caro en el caso del trasvase.


No hace falta que lo dudes. Sólo con el costo de construcción del trasvase, más luego el coste de operación y mantenimiento, supera con creces el coste de construcción, operación y mantenimiento de las desaladoras.

Todavía estoy deseando de que alguien me demuestre que el agua del ATS es más barata (sin subvenciones) que el agua de las desaladoras, y mucho me temo que tardaré en obtener esa respuesta, más que nada, porque es imposible. Sólo la impulsión de Bolarque tiene que tener unas facturas que en estos tiempos que corremos tienen que dar miedo...




> Ya lo pone la propia noticia: La capacidad de dos desaladoras como la de El Prat a pleno rendimiento. ¿Es que esperan a 2015 para empezar a construirlas?
> 
> ¡Así nos va!


Esto es España... ya conocemos como se las gastan aquí.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Ciertamente el tema resulta llamativo.
No obstante yo no me atrevería a dar una opinión sin consultar directamente el estudio citado. Muchas veces las referencias de prensa distan mucho de reflejar el contenido real de los documentos a los que se refieren. Por ello si alguien conoce algún enlace que permita el acceso a dicho documento le agradecería que lo pusiera.
Yo a Dolz no le conozco. Si conozco a Armengol, que me merece un gran respeto, aunque evidentemente como todo mortal no es dueño de la verdad absoluta.
Por cierto esta semana ha estado en Madrid en el curso popularmente denominado de Limnologia que se da en el CEDEX haciendo dos disertaciones (días 22 y 23 de mayo) sobre: "Bases ecológicas para la gestión del agua de los embalses. Casos prácticos.".
Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Veamos, el déficit hoy no existe tal y como está planteado el suministro al área de Barcelona que es de lo que va el asunto.
De hecho se podrían sacar unos 70 hm3 menos del Ter al año, haciendo funcionar la depuradora del Prat, la cual trabaja a un 10% para que no se "oxide". 
Yo lo que me pregunto es cómo saben de la existencia futura de ése déficit y su valor absoluto.
Por el mismo precio podrían saber qué euro millones tocará el martes, y el viernes, y la primitiva ... Y el que yo conozco no es rico, seguro.
Es una tontería todo el artículo, al que han rodeado de una falsa academicidad, quizá para hacerlo más creíble.

----------


## Luján

Hombre, Perdiguera, las aproximaciones en cuanto a un futuro déficit son relativamente sencillas de hacer. De hecho, diría que son más sencillas que las meteorológicas.

Una curva de crecimiento urbano (las hay a patadas), una de comportamiento climático (y por tanto de precipitaciones), un poco de estadística y ya está hecho el pastel.

No digo que ese valor de déficit sea cierto, sino que puede calcularse, o más bien, dar base científica al valor que se quiere obtener.

----------


## frfmfrfm

A mi para empezar, no me gusta en un tema tan serio como es el agua de consumo es depender de otros que no sea yo.
Yo empezaría a intentar la solución en un principio en mi propia casa.
Pero claro suponiendo que llegara a encontrarse esa solución, después se vende a los de afuera.
Nadie va a mirar mejor de tus cosas que uno mismo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hombre, Perdiguera, las aproximaciones en cuanto a un futuro déficit son relativamente sencillas de hacer. De hecho, diría que son más sencillas que las meteorológicas.
> 
> Una curva de crecimiento urbano (las hay a patadas), una de comportamiento climático (y por tanto de precipitaciones), un poco de estadística y ya está hecho el pastel.
> 
> No digo que ese valor de déficit sea cierto, sino que puede calcularse, o más bien, dar base científica al valor que se quiere obtener.


Hombre Luján, si te lees mi mensaje verás que es difícil que en tres años salga un déficit de 190 hm3 por arte de birlibirloque.
Ni con curvas de tercer grado ni con asíntotas ni con las que da un borracho se puede llegar a imaginar que dentro de tres años haya ese déficit, más aún sabiendo que si no lloviese más en este año hidráulico todavía queda agua en los embalses para otro año, es decir 2013-14, y eso sin contar con que los acuíferos que rodean Barcelona por el norte y el sur (Besós y Llobregat) están sin tocar (sólo el Prat de Llobregat toma agua del acuífero) desde hace mucho tiempo y sus niveles están a menos de dos metros de la superficie. Se calcula que dichos acuíferos tienen una capacidad de más de 500 hm3 de agua limpia y dulce, casi otro año de consumo. No sé si sabéis que en Barcelona, cada año se "pierden" más de 1,5 hm3 en filtraciones del acuífero en líneas de metro que es lo que queda después de aprovechar una cantidad similar en riegos urbanos y limpiezas de calles. Eso sin contar lo que se pierde en Badalona, 200.000 m3/mes, y en el rec comtal unos 300.000 m3/año.
Si después de éstos datos a alguien se le ocurre hacer una interpolación y sacar conclusiones encantado en discutirlas, pero que aparte de lo expuesto, que tenga en cuenta los pozos de sequía, que los hay, fuera de los acuíferos litorales y que los utilice en los cálculos.
Que tenga en cuenta que el histórico de consumo es ahora un 40% más bajo que en 2000, que las empresas y los particulares, en el área de Barcelona apenas queda agricultura y la que hay no consume (ver unos mensajes míos sobre los sistemas de riegos) estamos sin gasto por la depresión, que el futuro es más negro que un escarabajo egipcio, pues si tiene en cuenta todo eso es muy difícil que pueda calcular eso con esa precisión.
Otra cosa es que si hubiesen hablado de déficit en el 2050 pues hubiese sido como más creíble.
Con mis conocimientos de la zona, y mi edad, viendo la neblina que hay hoy aquí, no me atrevo a pronosticar el día que hará mañana sin ver la TV3.
Es por todo esto por lo que expuse lo de mi anterior mensaje.
Se ponga como se ponga el clima ese déficit es falso

----------


## Luján

Visto tal como lo has mostrado, pues sí que es extraño ese valor.

Habría que ver el estudio para saber qué es lo que han contabilizado, de qué se han "olvidado" y qué no han puesto corectamente, pero me imagino que el déficit lo calcularán como lo que se gasta - lo que entra, independientemente de si hay reservas o no.

Me explico, yo entiendo déficit cuando lo que se gasta es menor de lo que se gana. En este caso, si BNC gasta 200 (datos a boleo) y llueve/nieva/desalan 210, se estaría en superábit +10, pero si lloviese/nevase/desalasen 190, habría un déficit de -10, independientemente de que en acuíferos y embalses hubiese 400 para pasar 2 años.

Otra cosa es que el déficit sea asumible (-10 con reservas de 400 es asubible durante un par de años).


Pero lo dicho más arriba, habría que ver el estudio.

----------


## Madrugaor

Ni una tormenta mediana. No veas la que se arma cuando cae un fuerte chaparrón. Túneles de metro o de coches inundados, cortes del suministro eléctrico. Y si nos vamos a las comarcas, el otro dia, porque se oyeron cuatro truenos en lontananza nos cortaron la luz varias veces en un intervalo de una hora. Barcelona no está preparada para una sequía, lo que no quita para que los políticos pugnen porque en el delta del Llobregat se instale Eurovegas. ¿Racionalidad, previsión, especulación?.

----------

